# hi everyone, i wanna move to spain



## samoshack (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, my husband and I are seriously thinking about moving to spain, its been a dream of ours for years but there has been a fw things that have stopped us. I think now is the time to make the move before we never do it. Although I have a million questions that need answered.
I have 2 kids that are 8 and 9 at the moment (although i dont intent moving until next year so they will be a year older). so whats best spanish school or british school? (does anyone know what the fees are?. Also my biggest consern is my 9 year old son as he is special needs and couldnt cope ina mainstream school, he needs splints for his legs and medication for his epliepsy, will these be supplied like they are in scotland or will I have to pay for them?

I have enrolled on a spanish course so I will have a better understanding of the language.
if anyone knows of any schools in the area or near the area of san fulgencio (alicante) that would be great, for now as im sure i have much more questions that i need to ask.

Helen x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. First of all you need to plan, plan and plan. You also need to wipe out any preconceived ideas of what its like to live in Spain. Its very hard and the quality of life isnt good unless you have lots of money. 

So first and foremost, do you have a profession or work you can organise?? There si mass unemployment here at the mo and little or no social security, so its quite a desperate country in that respect.

Secondly, dont sell your property and buy here as property prices are still fairly unstable and property isnt selling

thirdly, you need to come over on several fact finding missions and decide where exactly you want to live, do you need to be near an airport, do you want to be close to the coast, do you need to be near to hospitals??

Schools, well international schools work out around 600€ a month plus books, uniform etc. You may get away with sending yours to Spanish state schools at their ages, but it depends on the kids, the younger, the better for language learning. Your sons health issues, maybe a problem, if you're no longer paying into the UK system, so you may have to apy for his ongoing treatments. Altho if you can get contracted work here and pay into the spanish system then you should be covered.

Most importantly, make sure you have a good income before you come over as jobs are hard to get and the cost of living here is no longer much cheaper than the UK

Jo xxx


----------

